# Possible mole crickets?



## r-trussell (Aug 24, 2021)

Not sure what I am looking at here. I did a soap test last year when I found these small mounds and did not see anything. But here we are in May and I am seeing this little dirt mounds and I am looking for some help to identify. Wondering if this might be worm mounds instead. 
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Burnie (Jun 13, 2020)

Most likely mole cricket nymphs, treat now as they are easier to control at this stage.


----------

